# Flavors of medical marijuana



## 4thstreet1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Marijuana preferred flavors. Here is the list:

1. *Kushberry*- Kushberry is well known for relieving stress, anxiety, pain and discomfort.

2. *Tahoe OG*- Tahoe OG works great for insomnia.

3. *MK Ultra*- Infamous G-13

4. *Bubblegum Kush*- Offers a sustained level of comfort.

5. *Pre 98 Bubba Kush*- Produces overwhelming feelings of well-being.


----------



## Cannapoop (Jun 21, 2022)

Each plant from the marijuana seed has unique characteristics of taste, smell and cannabinoids . The world of cannabis offers a wide range of possibilities , since the cultivation of different genetic variations can also have very different consumption experiences. Different flavors and smells that we can try and choose the one that best suits our needs.Until not many years ago, only were known in marijuana 3 types of flavors: fruity, earthy and floral , but today, thanks to the crossing of genetic varieties, there are at least 48 flavors contrasted by experts and consumers


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2022)

I noticed you like to wakeup old threads


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

What s the fragrance like?


----------

